# Michigan out of state license



## lostabigone (Aug 10, 2012)

With all of the problems I was wondering if Michigan was selling out of state licenses and the state passes. Just trying to get a plan together about coming back to my house. Stay safe


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

Yep, I bought one opening weekend


----------

